# Need tech help with future project



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Once I have finished my Champ clone, I'm thinking of building this...maybe a smaller version:

http://www.discretesynthesizers.com/nova/intro.htm

I will likely have a few technical questions during the build.

Dave


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

right over left and left over right, would be a good starting point.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

How cool is that? That's what was making those soap opera sounds! That's gotta be the worlds biggest cap job. Good luck.


----------

